# Ma che voglia di sposarmi...



## Old Misolidio (27 Giugno 2007)

Leggendo qui e lì...trovo articoli che mi fanno venire un'immensa voglia di sposarmi.

Scherzi a parte, come giustificate (se giustificate) la situazione? 

Più libertà decisionale?
Troppe scelte avventate?
Inutilità dell'istituzione matrimoniale in una società in cui il reciproco sostentamento economico regolamentato da contratto non è più necessario?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

Io non vedo l'utilità amorosa del matrimonio.
Da 10 anni a questa parte la maggior parte dei matrimoni prevede la separazione dei beni, della serie -quello che fino a ieri era mio, resta mio, giù le zampe! Quello che da oggi in poi mi darai sarà mio comunque e poche storie!- E per me un matrimonio che inizia già decidendo per il regime della separazione dei beni è finito ancor prima di salire sull'altare.
A me questo vincolo sembra tanto un -siamo legalmente uniti così che se fai cazzate ti spezzo le gambe, non mi puoi lasciare, non puoi andartene dove e come vuoi-
Ragazzi, al di là della scena teatrale del lei con l'abito da sposa da 5.000 euro, le damigelle che sorridono alla sposa e poi le parlano male dietro dicendo che si è scelta uno sfigato oppure che quel bel pesciolino non può aver scelto una racchia come la loro amica, i fiori, i confetti, l'auto lussuosa con i veletti (quando fino a ieri giravano in fiat panda!), i genitori incazzati per l'enorme spesa per il ristorante, gli invitati che son venuti solo a mangiare... Non mi pare ci sia niente che si richiami all'amore...
Preferisco la convivenza.


----------



## tatitati (27 Giugno 2007)

Misolidio ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e lì...trovo articoli che mi fanno venire un'immensa voglia di sposarmi.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, come giustificate (se giustificate) la situazione?
> 
> ...


 
no no miso, nun te sposà nun se fà!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2007)

*Esagerata!*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'utilità amorosa del matrimonio.
> Da 10 anni a questa parte la maggior parte dei matrimoni prevede la separazione dei beni, della serie -quello che fino a ieri era mio, resta mio, giù le zampe! Quello che da oggi in poi mi darai sarà mio comunque e poche storie!- E per me un matrimonio che inizia già decidendo per il regime della separazione dei beni è finito ancor prima di salire sull'altare.
> A me questo vincolo sembra tanto un -siamo legalmente uniti così che se fai cazzate ti spezzo le gambe, non mi puoi lasciare, non puoi andartene dove e come vuoi-
> Ragazzi, al di là della scena teatrale del lei con l'abito da sposa da 5.000 euro, le damigelle che sorridono alla sposa e poi le parlano male dietro dicendo che si è scelta uno sfigato oppure che quel bel pesciolino non può aver scelto una racchia come la loro amica, i fiori, i confetti, l'auto lussuosa con i veletti (quando fino a ieri giravano in fiat panda!), i genitori incazzati per l'enorme spesa per il ristorante, gli invitati che son venuti solo a mangiare... Non mi pare ci sia niente che si richiami all'amore...
> Preferisco la convivenza.


Non tutti i matrimoni sono così!
Se c'è chi ha un credo religioso il matrimonio ha quel valore.
Se chi non ha fede e fa il matrimonio in chiesa per la coreografia oltre a fare una cosa inutile mi sembra poco rispettoso di chi crede.
Un matrimonio civile semplifica le cose finché va bene e le com0plica quando ci si lascia.
La convivenza il contrario.
Mi sembra naturale che quando si decide di costruire una famiglia si dia più peso alla semplificazione dello stare insieme che a quella del lasciarsi.
Però un minimo di impegno mi sembra che sia giusto darlo e richiederlo nessuna persona merita di essere considerata un ..taxi


----------



## grande82 (27 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'utilità amorosa del matrimonio.
> Da 10 anni a questa parte la maggior parte dei matrimoni prevede la separazione dei beni, della serie -quello che fino a ieri era mio, resta mio, giù le zampe! Quello che da oggi in poi mi darai sarà mio comunque e poche storie!- E per me un matrimonio che inizia già decidendo per il regime della separazione dei beni è finito ancor prima di salire sull'altare.
> A me questo vincolo sembra tanto un -siamo legalmente uniti così che se fai cazzate ti spezzo le gambe, non mi puoi lasciare, non puoi andartene dove e come vuoi-
> Ragazzi, al di là della scena teatrale del lei con l'abito da sposa da 5.000 euro, le damigelle che sorridono alla sposa e poi le parlano male dietro dicendo che si è scelta uno sfigato oppure che quel bel pesciolino non può aver scelto una racchia come la loro amica, i fiori, i confetti, l'auto lussuosa con i veletti (quando fino a ieri giravano in fiat panda!), i genitori incazzati per l'enorme spesa per il ristorante, gli invitati che son venuti solo a mangiare... Non mi pare ci sia niente che si richiami all'amore...
> Preferisco la convivenza.


Sulla separazione dei beni non posso concordare! Io penso sia un modo per sentirsi liberi nel rapporto e nelle conseguenze delle proprie azioni. Che senso avrebbe chiedere a mio marito (ipotetico) metà di TUTTI i suoi beni se divorzio? E poi immaginate una donna che ha comprato casa con sacrifici. Sposa un piccolo imprenditore. Comunione dei beni... poi lui fallisce.... e tutto vola via...anni di sacrifici. Oppure, pensate sia bello sapere che il marito non ti lascia per non darti la metà di tutto? Mah! Meglio stare insieme per scelta e ad ognuno il suo. Perchè nella vita non puoi mai sapere con cosa ti scontrerai ed io preferisco sapere di poter contare sempre sulle mie forze!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> Sulla separazione dei beni non posso concordare! Io penso sia un modo per sentirsi liberi nel rapporto e nelle conseguenze delle proprie azioni. Che senso avrebbe chiedere a mio marito (ipotetico) metà di TUTTI i suoi beni se divorzio? E poi immaginate una donna che ha comprato casa con sacrifici. Sposa un piccolo imprenditore. Comunione dei beni... poi lui fallisce.... e tutto vola via...anni di sacrifici. Oppure, pensate sia bello sapere che il marito non ti lascia per non darti la metà di tutto? Mah! Meglio stare insieme per scelta e ad ognuno il suo. Perchè nella vita non puoi mai sapere con cosa ti scontrerai ed io preferisco sapere di poter contare sempre sulle mie forze!


Sei la dimostrazione vivente di quanto dicevo.
Difatti, dicevo che un matrimonio nato già con la pronuncia di separazione dei beni è fallito prim'ancora di cominciare. E lo hai appena dimostrato, perché parli di "lei che si fotte i soldi di lui", "lui che dilapida il patrimonio di lei". Non lo vedi il marcio? Il matrimonio, per i credenti, è comunione di anime e quindi anche di tutto ciò che gravita attorno alla persona, patrimonio compreso. Non dite per cortesia di essere credenti e poi dare una definizione così materialistica e pregiudiziale degli effetti dello stesso.
Io sono credente e proprio perché credente so che il Signore, proprio perché Padre, benedice il rapporto di coppia senza che ci siano vestito da 5.000 euro, banchetto da 4.000, fotografo da 1.000 e viaggio di nozze. Questa è coreografia. Ed è la peggiore sceneggiatura adottata per chi dice di essere credente e si presenta in Chiesa e piuttosto che seguire la messa con emozione si pensa al fotografo che di là sta per fotografarci ed abbiamo un capello fuori posto!
E, sia chiaro, è pacifico che da romanticona sogno anch'io lo strascico, i veli bianchi, la chiesa, il banchetto, ma mi rendo conto, leggendo tante storie, che tutto questo spesso fa da contorno ad un marciume, gente che fino al giorno prima tradiva, gente che tradisce ancora, gente che si fa già i conti di quanto incasserà o del conto in banca in svizzera per sottrarre quella liquidità alla vita coniugale perché "non si sa mai"...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non tutti i matrimoni sono così!
> Se c'è chi ha un credo religioso il matrimonio ha quel valore.
> Se chi non ha fede e fa il matrimonio in chiesa per la coreografia oltre a fare una cosa inutile mi sembra poco rispettoso di chi crede.
> Un matrimonio civile semplifica le cose finché va bene e le com0plica quando ci si lascia.
> ...


Anche tu sei dimostrazione di quanto dicevo. -Col matrimonio mi tutelo il culo se lui vorrà mai scaricarmi. Non glielo impedisco, ma almeno allo stronzo glielo rendo difficile-
Certo, questo è proprio lo spirito sacro del matrimonio che tanto invocate...
A me pare una pagliacciata così come si configura adesso. Ma ben venga se ci va piacere continuare in questo senso, arricchite gli avvocati divorzisti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2007)

*Ehe?*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Anche tu sei dimostrazione di quanto dicevo. -Col matrimonio mi tutelo il culo se lui vorrà mai scaricarmi. Non glielo impedisco, ma almeno allo stronzo glielo rendo difficile-
> Certo, questo è proprio lo spirito sacro del matrimonio che tanto invocate...
> A me pare una pagliacciata così come si configura adesso. Ma ben venga se ci va piacere continuare in questo senso, arricchite gli avvocati divorzisti.


Forse non hai letto con attenzione.
Ripeto.
Il matrimonio come sacramento riguarda i credenti.
Chi non è credente e celebra un matrimonio religioso è prevalentemente spinto da motivi coreografici o di convenienza.
Per chi non è credente è preferibile un matrimonio civile che regola contrattualmente secondo regole date i rapporti tra le parti.
Se si ha intenzione di formare una famiglia è opportuna una regolamentazione a tutela dei figli. 
Ho anche sottolineato che mi sembra naturale che al momento della celebrazione del matrimonio non si pensi alla possibilità della fine (ma non vedo perché non se ne debba considerare realisticamente la possibilità) ed è per questo che se ne occupa la legislazione.
Per quanto riguarda la separazione dei beni, non vedo perché sgombrare gli interessi economici dal campo dovrebbe essere considerato disdicevole.
Personalmente ho contratto matrimonio civile.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto con attenzione.
> Ripeto.
> Il matrimonio come sacramento riguarda i credenti.
> Chi non è credente e celebra un matrimonio religioso è prevalentemente spinto da motivi coreografici o di convenienza.
> ...


La legge ha ormai parificato la situazione dei figli naturali a quella dei figli legittimi, garantendo loro ogni specifica tutela giuridica morale riconosciuta ai membri della famiglia legittima. 
Ed è cosa più che normale dato che ormai la dottrina non considera più il matrimonio fondamento della famiglia andandosi sempre più diffondendo la convivenza more uxorio.


----------



## grande82 (27 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sei la dimostrazione vivente di quanto dicevo.
> Difatti, dicevo che un matrimonio nato già con la pronuncia di separazione dei beni è fallito prim'ancora di cominciare. E lo hai appena dimostrato, perché parli di "lei che si fotte i soldi di lui", "lui che dilapida il patrimonio di lei". Non lo vedi il marcio? Il matrimonio, per i credenti, è comunione di anime e quindi anche di tutto ciò che gravita attorno alla persona, patrimonio compreso. Non dite per cortesia di essere credenti e poi dare una definizione così materialistica e pregiudiziale degli effetti dello stesso.
> Io sono credente e proprio perché credente so che il Signore, proprio perché Padre, benedice il rapporto di coppia senza che ci siano vestito da 5.000 euro, banchetto da 4.000, fotografo da 1.000 e viaggio di nozze. Questa è coreografia. Ed è la peggiore sceneggiatura adottata per chi dice di essere credente e si presenta in Chiesa e piuttosto che seguire la messa con emozione si pensa al fotografo che di là sta per fotografarci ed abbiamo un capello fuori posto!
> E, sia chiaro, è pacifico che da romanticona sogno anch'io lo strascico, i veli bianchi, la chiesa, il banchetto, ma mi rendo conto, leggendo tante storie, che tutto questo spesso fa da contorno ad un marciume, gente che fino al giorno prima tradiva, gente che tradisce ancora, gente che si fa già i conti di quanto incasserà o del conto in banca in svizzera per sottrarre quella liquidità alla vita coniugale perché "non si sa mai"...


Forse hai letto con troppa fretta o con pregiudizio. 
Quando mi sposerò lo farò in chiesa, perchè credo in un'unione benedetta ed eterna. Probabilmente senza cene e fotografi (se lui concorda). Non ne sento la necessità. E quando lo farò dovrò stimare tanto il mio compagno da fidarmi ciecamente della sua onestà e fedeltà. 
Detto questo, vivo sulla terra e so che certe cose accadono. Se il tuo uomo fallisce (succede anche ai migliori e onesti) e siete in comunione lo stato si prende anche il tuo, lo sapevi? E sapevi che anche l'uomo più onesto e innamorato potrebbe rendersi conto di non essere più tanto innamorato e chiederti un periodo di riflessione e separazione (proprio perchè onesto, direi...)? 
Se penso che con quell'uomo ci devo stare tutta la vita non sento il bisogno della comunione dei beni proprio perchè finchè stiamo insieme quel che è dell'uno è dell'altro, senza bisogno di "comunione dei beni"! Se poi  penso che ci dobbiamo lasciare preferisco rimanere col mio che prendermi nulla che non lo sia!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> Forse hai letto con troppa fretta o con pregiudizio.
> Quando mi sposerò lo farò in chiesa, perchè credo in un'unione benedetta ed eterna. Probabilmente senza cene e fotografi (se lui concorda). Non ne sento la necessità. E quando lo farò dovrò stimare tanto il mio compagno da fidarmi ciecamente della sua onestà e fedeltà.
> Detto questo, vivo sulla terra e so che certe cose accadono. *Se il tuo uomo fallisce (succede anche ai migliori e onesti) e siete in comunione lo stato si prende anche il tuo, lo sapevi*? E sapevi che anche l'uomo più onesto e innamorato potrebbe rendersi conto di non essere più tanto innamorato e chiederti un periodo di riflessione e separazione (proprio perchè onesto, direi...)?
> Se penso che con quell'uomo ci devo stare tutta la vita non sento il bisogno della comunione dei beni proprio perchè finchè stiamo insieme quel che è dell'uno è dell'altro, senza bisogno di "comunione dei beni"! Se poi penso che ci dobbiamo lasciare preferisco rimanere col mio che prendermi nulla che non lo sia!








    No, la laurea in giurisprudenza la sto comprando con i punti delle brioches kinder. Le tue nozioni di diritto fallimentare sono molto vacue, per non dire alterate ed è carino vedere come tu sia convinta di sapere cò che invece non sai. Resta comunque il fatto che in linea di principio i creditori possono bussare al patrimonio familiare e quindi anche al tuo, mogliettina in regime di comunione dei beni. Ma così facile non è e non sempre ci sono i presupposti perché ciò avvenga. Ma qui finiamo per disquisire su un off topic.


----------



## grande82 (27 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> No, la laurea in giurisprudenza la sto comprando con i punti delle brioches kinder. Le tue nozioni di diritto fallimentare sono molto vacue, per non dire alterate ed è carino vedere come tu sia convinta di sapere cò che invece non sai. Resta comunque il fatto che in linea di principio i creditori possono bussare al patrimonio familiare e quindi anche al tuo, mogliettina in regime di comunione dei beni. Ma così facile non è e non sempre ci sono i presupposti perché ciò avvenga. Ma qui finiamo per disquisire su un off topic.


hai ragione, le mie informazioni, proveniendo da un'amica avvocato, sono naturalmente prive di ogni competenza personale in merito e mi scuso (credevo fossi già avvocato, tra l'altro, ma mi rendo conto ora che sei ancora giovane), ma come vedi, per quanto non sempre ci siano i presupposti, "POSSONO bussare al patrimonio familiare". Mi sembra già una buona ragione! 
comunque prorrei un test: quanti sarebbero disposti a sposarsi in comune con tanti invitati e una mega festa piuttosto che in chiesa con rito, torta e pochi amici? Da qui si capirebbero molte cose, no?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> hai ragione, le mie informazioni, proveniendo da un'amica avvocato, sono naturalmente prive di ogni competenza personale in merito e mi scuso (credevo fossi già avvocato, tra l'altro, ma mi rendo conto ora che sei ancora giovane), ma come vedi, per quanto non sempre ci siano i presupposti, "POSSONO bussare al patrimonio familiare". Mi sembra già una buona ragione!
> comunque prorrei un test: quanti sarebbero disposti a sposarsi in comune con tanti invitati e una mega festa piuttosto che in chiesa con rito, torta e pochi amici? Da qui si capirebbero molte cose, no?


Nozione di responsabilità del debitore. La insegnano anche in quarto superiore da quanto ricordo. La tua amica avvocatessa dovrebbe ripassarla.


----------



## grande82 (27 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Nozione di responsabilità del debitore. La insegnano anche in quarto superiore da quanto ricordo. La tua amica avvocatessa dovrebbe ripassarla.


Mai sentita, eppure al quarto liceo c'ero... credo! Vabbè, compos, io volevo cambiare argomento perchè resto della mia tesi non tanto per il problema fiscale, ma per quello che ho spiegato dopo: non sento il bisogno di dichiarare per iscritto che quel che è mio è tuo se desidero passare la vita con te. Lo do per scontato. Se invece ci separiamo preferisco restare con quello che ho e ho costruito. Anceh se ribadisco che per me il matrimonio è per sempre. Allo stesso modo penso che tu resterai della tua idea, quindi non è il caso di dire certe cose della mia amica che non conosci se non per quello che ho potuto dire io qui, magari sbagliando pure visto che lavoro in tutt'altro campo e non ne so nulla, no? Quindi tieni conto solo della mia proposta per la scelta chiesa/comune!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> Mai sentita, eppure al quarto liceo c'ero... credo! Vabbè, compos, io volevo cambiare argomento perchè resto della mia tesi non tanto per il problema fiscale, ma per quello che ho spiegato dopo: non sento il bisogno di dichiarare per iscritto che quel che è mio è tuo se desidero passare la vita con te. Lo do per scontato. Se invece ci separiamo preferisco restare con quello che ho e ho costruito. Anceh se ribadisco che per me il matrimonio è per sempre. Allo stesso modo penso che tu resterai della tua idea, quindi *non è il caso di dire certe cose della mia amica che non conosci se non per quello che ho potuto dire io qui, magari sbagliando pure visto che lavoro in tutt'altro campo* e non ne so nulla, no? Quindi tieni conto solo della mia proposta per la scelta chiesa/comune!


Io al ragioneria l'ho studiata proprio al quarto anno, seppure limitatamente al diritto commerciale. Ma poco ci interessa.
Vedo che metti in dubbio quanto detto. Peccato per quanto tu abbia detto per contorno.

Tornando in topic, ditemi quali sono le ragioni per optare per un matrimonio piuttosto che per una convivenza, sono curiosa, davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2007)

*...*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Io al ragioneria l'ho studiata proprio al quarto anno, seppure limitatamente al diritto commerciale. Ma poco ci interessa.
> Vedo che metti in dubbio quanto detto. Peccato per quanto tu abbia detto per contorno.
> 
> Tornando in topic, ditemi quali sono le ragioni per optare per un matrimonio piuttosto che per una convivenza, sono curiosa, davvero.


Nulla ti tutela dal dolore e la devastazione di un tradimento o dal fallimento di un progetto su cui avevi investito la tua vita.
Che si sia sposati o no è irrilevante.
Ogni coppia fa quel che preferisce in base a ciò che ritiene giusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2007)

*Ah*

Noi (eravamo in due) abbiamo scelto il matrimonio civile per una tutela dei figli non in previsione di una separazione (prevedendo questa i figli non li avremmo fatti), ma in considerazione delle condizioni oggettive sociali e per non fare pagare a dei bambini delle scelte di principio.
Hanno già pagato la scelta di coerenza e di rispetto che ci ha portati a non fargli seguire un'educazione/formazione confessionale in cui non ci riconoscevamo per il rispetto proprio della religione che non deve vedere accostarsi ai sacramenti per un utilizzo consuetudinario.


----------



## Old Misolidio (27 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> La legge ha ormai parificato la situazione dei figli naturali a quella dei figli legittimi, garantendo loro ogni specifica tutela giuridica morale riconosciuta ai membri della famiglia legittima.


Vuol dire che, indipendentemente dal matrimonio, i figli hanno gli stessi diritti sia che i genitori siano sposati, sia "solo" conviventi?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

Misolidio ha detto:


> Vuol dire che, indipendentemente dal matrimonio, i figli hanno gli stessi diritti sia che i genitori siano sposati, sia "solo" conviventi?


Non si è ancora completato questo processo, ma già con la riforma del diritto di famiglia si è equiparato il figlio naturale e il figlio legittimo sul piano successorio.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Giugno 2007)

*compos*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Non si è ancora completato questo processo, ma già con la riforma del diritto di famiglia si è equiparato il figlio naturale e il figlio legittimo sul piano successorio.


 
))))) me ne rallegro futuro avvocato!


*Misolidio*, non vi è dubbio CONVIVENZA.


ti argomentero'...


----------



## Old Misolidio (28 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Misolidio*, non vi è dubbio CONVIVENZA.
> 
> 
> ti argomentero'...


Perfetto, attendo con ansia


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2007)

appena mi riprendo Misolidio...sono ko.


----------



## Old Misolidio (28 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appena mi riprendo Misolidio...sono ko.


Hey, nessun problema ;-)


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Misolidio ha detto:


> Vuol dire che, indipendentemente dal matrimonio, i figli hanno gli stessi diritti sia che i genitori siano sposati, sia "solo" conviventi?


Si se i figli sono riconosciuti dalla coppia... e aggiungo che comunque il genitore piu' "ricco" versa comunque piu' soldi per il figlio perche' si deve garantire al figlio+genitore affidatario lo stesso tenore di vita del genitore non affidatario che comunque ha meno pensieri per la testa e piu' liberta... lo dico perche' questo e' il mio caso... Olandese


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Luglio 2007)

*Buona Sera Misolidio*

Buona Sera a tutti Pimpi.​ 
La domanda era se oggi potrei scegliere il matrimonio o la convivenza.​ 
Come allora sceglierei la convivenza misolidio.​ 
E questo perchè non credo che un atto formale possa garantire il rispetto ad una unione consapevole, responsabile. Il rito del matrimonio troppo spesso è una mera celebrazione di una gioia che si condivide con gli sposi..niente altro...e anche le prediche pastorali che hanno il sapore di un moralismo troppo semplice nonaiutano una crescita che a monte non esiste.​ 
Si esce troppo spesso dalla famiglia di origine con una consapevolezza , una acquisizione di senso d'identita, di dignità per il proprio essere, con una capacità di scegliere con passione qualcosa e capacità relative quindi di assumersi le responsabilità che è pari allo zero... scambiando la propria pulsione sessuale per Amore...per vedere andare tutto in vacca nel giro di pochi anni.
E dove stanno le responsabilità se non dal luogo in cui si proviene? Non basta amare, troppo facile è dichiare questo amore per poi ritrovarsi a non sapere educare come si dovrebbe.
Attraverso una educazione capace di tirar fuori da ogni persona quel senso di identità, di consapevolezza, di responsabità che ilmatrimonio come contenitore NON ci puo' garantire nella illusione di riprodurre il focolare domestico che si abbandona.​ 
Una volta c'erano le guerre, poi le ricostruzioni... gli interessi economici da salvaguardare...ilriconoscimento da parte della società....e cosa hanno a che fare tutte queste cose col matrimonio?Nulla. E quanti di noi provengono da scelte di questo tipo.
Io sicuramente,tant'è che nel matrimonio non ci ho mai creduto..o meglio ne avevo una pura folle e come potevo non provarla con quel modello negativo che avevo?​ 
poi ho ceduto...per sfinimento...dopo otto anni di convivenza. E avevo una pura folle di questa scelta. Anche il mio compagno l'aveva ( ora naturalmente me lo rinfaccia il cazzone, come gli avessi puntato una pistola sulla tempia per salire all'altare ...bambino ... e bambino e rimasto....uomo solo anagraficamente ma incapace,impreparato a vivere una vita emotiva a due ..da una madre "tanta" aduna moglie altrettanto "Tanta"che andava a colmare i suoi vuoti nella relazione..poi mi si è"rottala pompa"e il gioco si è concluso.)​ 
Quindi caro Misolidio oggi..teoricamente ,istintivamente io ti risponderei che credo nella famiglia,credo nelle mie capacità di poter assolvere a questo ruolo all'interno di essa...ma probabilmente come giorni fa mi ha detto un mio amico " per poter credere nel matrimonio e per poterlo affermare con certezza bisogna fare come me che mi sono sposato TRE volte" e con una risata l'ho salutato di corsa.​ 
Cacchio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi sa che ha proprio ragione lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


 
.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2007)

Peersonalmente se non ci son figli di mezzo... io mi asterrei da entrambe... il motivo e' una semplice incompatibilita' di base tra uomo e donna: alla fine si litiga per tutto pure i calzini!!!!

Credo che dopo tre convivenze.. mi asterro dal commettere l'errore una quarta volta... per commetterlo ancora avrei bisogno delle referenze di ex e pure quelle materne visto che i mammoni crescono in tutta europa... indistintamente.

Aggiungo pure che siccome non sono proprio un _cioccolatino alla crema..._come disse un mio ex... mi do sicuramente il 50% _politico_ della colpa


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Luglio 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Peersonalmente se non ci son figli di mezzo... io mi asterrei da entrambe... il motivo e' una semplice incompatibilita' di base tra uomo e donna: alla fine si litiga per tutto pure i calzini!!!!
> 
> Credo che dopo tre convivenze.. mi asterro dal commettere l'errore una quarta volta... per commetterlo ancora avrei bisogno delle referenze di ex e pure quelle materne visto che i mammoni crescono in tutta europa... indistintamente.
> 
> Aggiungo pure che siccome non sono proprio un _cioccolatino alla crema..._come disse un mio ex... mi do sicuramente il 50% _politico_ della colpa


 
io sarei pure in accordo con te...se non fosse che dei calzini,un tempo, non mi fosse fregato un bel niente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ora pero'...non reggerei nemmeno il pulviscolo atmosferico intorno al calzino .

ecco come si diventa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi voto , pur credendoci in linea teorica, no per entrambi...pensando a me stessa.

Ognuno a casa propria..e vissero a lungo felici e meno scazzati.


----------



## Bruja (2 Luglio 2007)

*Micio e Letty*

..... ecco non vorrei rasentassimo il caso pietoso !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque anch'io oggi sono, dovendo scegliere, per la convivenza.  Credo sia un atto di onestà reciproco, si sta insieme finchè le cose vanno, diversamente inutile ingrassare avvocati e publiche amministrazioni. I figli sono comunque difesi in ogni caso proprio perchè riconosciuti tali.
Inoltre trovo liberatorio pensare che lo stare insieme sia la comunione di due volontà e che non ci sia il ricatto tipico di chi si sposa per poi farsi mantenere a vita in caso di separazione (e questi sono i classici casi di matrimonio in cui c'è di mezzo l'interesse, magari pregresso).
In caso cointrario, se il matrimonio è una convinzione personale, nulla da obiettare, ma proprio per evitare malintesi o furbate, separazione dei beni. Tanto se il coniuge è "debole" sarà la legge a stabilire l'aiuto necessario.
A volte ci sono veri casi pietosi, ma molto spesso ci sono casi in cui ci si domanda che fine abbia fatto la dignità...... e vale per gli uomini furbastri come per le mogli che vorrebbero essere mantenute senza neppure cercarsi un lavoro autonomo.
E' materia complicata questa, e molto individuale.... ma se si ha un minimo di cosceinza e di autocritica si sa bene dove sia il giusto e dove sia il profittarsene.
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (2 Luglio 2007)

Vedo che i vostri pareri non differiscono dai miei. Le mie coetanee vedono ancora l'idea del gran matrimonio, i tanti figli, principe azzurro e principessa in un gran castello.
Io vedo ipocrisia, egoismo, opportunità e quindi, dovendo scegliere, casa mia, se vuoi vieni a convivere con me da me, ma matrimonio no, non con i presupposti che l'odierna società ci prospetta.


----------



## Old fun (2 Luglio 2007)

*e se invece*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Vedo che i vostri pareri non differiscono dai miei. Le mie coetanee vedono ancora l'idea del gran matrimonio, i tanti figli, principe azzurro e principessa in un gran castello.
> Io vedo ipocrisia, egoismo, opportunità e quindi, dovendo scegliere, casa mia, se vuoi vieni a convivere con me da me, ma matrimonio no, non con i presupposti che l'odierna società ci prospetta.


 
di casa tua con lui, fosse casa sua con te, sarebbe uguale?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (2 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> di casa tua con lui, fosse casa sua con te, sarebbe uguale?


Sinceramente no. Mi sentirei mantenuta. Se si convive lo si fa a casa mia e soprattutto ognuno lavora. Non sto certo studiando come una indemoniata per accedere a certe cariche e lavorando nel contempo per fare poi la mantenuta di qualcuno. Assoluta autonomia. Il rapporto non deve sporcarsi di questioni economiche. Ci si aiuta, assieme, questo sì, ma unilaterale no.


----------



## Old fun (2 Luglio 2007)

*è lunedi*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sinceramente no. Mi sentirei mantenuta. Se si convive lo si fa a casa mia e soprattutto ognuno lavora. Non sto certo studiando come una indemoniata per accedere a certe cariche e lavorando nel contempo per fare poi la mantenuta di qualcuno. Assoluta autonomia. Il rapporto non deve sporcarsi di questioni economiche. Ci si aiuta, assieme, questo sì, ma unilaterale no.


 
e probabilmente capisco male, tu ti sentiresti mantenuta, ma non potrebbe essere uguale per lui? Concordo sul fatto che ognuno lavori e si mantenga autonomamente, e anzi contribuisca al sostentamento della casa ecc ecc. Pero' non capisco la unilateralità.....


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Luglio 2007)

*Fun*



fun ha detto:


> e probabilmente capisco male, tu ti sentiresti mantenuta, ma non potrebbe essere uguale per lui? Concordo sul fatto che ognuno lavori e si mantenga autonomamente, e anzi contribuisca al sostentamento della casa ecc ecc. Pero' non capisco la unilateralità.....


immagino che compos senta moltissimo questo bisogno di completa autonomia, non credo che voglia offedere le intenzioni dell'altro, ma credo che voglia preservare le sue.

ed io la comprendo assai bene...

brava compos... sei in gamba.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> immagino che compos senta moltissimo questo bisogno di completa autonomia, non credo che voglia offedere le intenzioni dell'altro, ma credo che voglia preservare le sue.
> 
> ed io la comprendo assai bene...
> 
> brava compos... sei in gamba.


Dici?

A me sembra un volere ostentare la propria posizione di indipendenza... senza offesa Compos... la completa autonomia in una relazione e' un'utopia... da qualche parte devi pur dare... per altro vivere a casa di qualcun altro non vuol dire essere mantenute... per me bisogna distinguere l'essere indipendenti che in giuste misure e' fondamentale... dal voler fare le femministe sessantottine...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (2 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> A me sembra un volere ostentare la propria posizione di indipendenza... senza offesa Compos... la completa autonomia in una relazione e' un'utopia... da qualche parte devi pur dare... per altro vivere a casa di qualcun altro non vuol dire essere mantenute... per me bisogna distinguere l'essere indipendenti che in giuste misure e' fondamentale... dal voler fare le femministe sessantottine...


Di tante cose mi si può giudicare, ma di essere femminista proprio no. E non perché la ritenga qualcosa di sconveniente, ma semplicemente perché ho un carattere molto "maschile" a detta di tutti coloro che mi conoscono, da mia madre all'ultimo dei mohicani che mi ha conosciuta.
Certamente non sopporto il quadretto familiare -lui che lavora e poi torna a casa, si posa il culo sul divano e rutta davanti alla tv e lei che sgobba tra lavatrice e bimbi-. Ma dal rifiuto di questa scena ad essere additata come femminista ce ne passa.
Sono giovane, molto, sto studiando duramente per accorciare i tempi per poter accedere alla professione che vorrei esercitare, intanto lavoro per pagarmi il mutuo di una casa mia. E tutto questo non lo faccio certo per la gloria di essere riconosciuta dagli altri come -ragazza seria e responsabile-, ma semplicemente per non sentirmi dipendere dalla volontà di qualcuno. Non potrei vivere in una casa non mia, in orari che non sono i miei, con tutto il rispetto che un ospite deve portare a quella casa ed al proprietario della stessa. Non è questione di voler fare la femminista indipendente, ma semplicemente è contro la mia indole stare in una casa non mia: quando sono in vacanza mi sento male a dormire in un letto non mio e non sentirmi libera di fare il caspito del comodo mio. Adoro girare in mutande per casa mia, pranzare o cenare (e magari non farlo se mi gira) all'ora che dico io, sentirmi libera di tornare alle 4 di notte o mettermi a dormire alle 19.30 se mi va. E tutto questo non ben si concilia a casa di altri. E, tornando al discorso convivenza, tutto mi va tranne che sentirmi "minacciata" di perdere da sopra la testa un tetto per le stravaganze di un ipotetico compagno. Certo, lo dico, mi va di sentirmi forte nel dire che quella è casa mia, il sostentamento me lo offro da me *e questo non per fare la femminista, ma per non sentirmi intrappolata da contingenze economiche e quindi stare col mio uomo èerché lo amo e non perché se non ci sto finisco sotto un ponte*. 
E chiedo che il mo uomo sia indipendente non perché non voglio dargli un centesimo, anzi. Ma semplicemente perché voglio che stia con me perché vuol stare con me e non perché gli fa gola avere una casa aggratis e beneficiare del mio stipendio.
Discorsi tristi? Può darsi. Ma sono reali. Come reale è il post di un tizio nell'area -confessioni- che dice di amare la sua migliore amica, di non amare più la moglie, ma di restare con lei solo perché non può permettersi la separazione. Questo mi sembra ben più aberrante del mio discorso...
Poi se vogliamo continuare a prenderci per il culo con discorsi idilliaci, ben venga, ma me ne tiro fuori...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (2 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> immagino che compos senta moltissimo questo bisogno di completa autonomia, non credo che voglia offedere le intenzioni dell'altro, ma credo che voglia preservare le sue.
> 
> ed io la comprendo assai bene...
> 
> brava compos... sei in gamba.


So bene che mi capisci sempre... senza preconcetti... per questo mi piace leggerti.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Di tante cose mi si può giudicare, ma di essere femminista proprio no. E non perché la ritenga qualcosa di sconveniente, ma semplicemente perché ho un carattere molto "maschile" a detta di tutti coloro che mi conoscono, da mia madre all'ultimo dei mohicani che mi ha conosciuta.
> Certamente non sopporto il quadretto familiare -lui che lavora e poi torna a casa, si posa il culo sul divano e rutta davanti alla tv e lei che sgobba tra lavatrice e bimbi-. Ma dal rifiuto di questa scena ad essere additata come femminista ce ne passa.
> Sono giovane, molto, sto studiando duramente per accorciare i tempi per poter accedere alla professione che vorrei esercitare, intanto lavoro per pagarmi il mutuo di una casa mia. E tutto questo non lo faccio certo per la gloria di essere riconosciuta dagli altri come -ragazza seria e responsabile-, ma semplicemente per non sentirmi dipendere dalla volontà di qualcuno. Non potrei vivere in una casa non mia, in orari che non sono i miei, con tutto il rispetto che un ospite deve portare a quella casa ed al proprietario della stessa. Non è questione di voler fare la femminista indipendente, ma semplicemente è contro la mia indole stare in una casa non mia: quando sono in vacanza mi sento male a dormire in un letto non mio e non sentirmi libera di fare il caspito del comodo mio. Adoro girare in mutande per casa mia, pranzare o cenare (e magari non farlo se mi gira) all'ora che dico io, sentirmi libera di tornare alle 4 di notte o mettermi a dormire alle 19.30 se mi va. E tutto questo non ben si concilia a casa di altri. E, tornando al discorso convivenza, tutto mi va tranne che sentirmi "minacciata" di perdere da sopra la testa un tetto per le stravaganze di un ipotetico compagno. Certo, lo dico, mi va di sentirmi forte nel dire che quella è casa mia, il sostentamento me lo offro da me *e questo non per fare la femminista, ma per non sentirmi intrappolata da contingenze economiche e quindi stare col mio uomo èerché lo amo e non perché se non ci sto finisco sotto un ponte*.
> E chiedo che il mo uomo sia indipendente non perché non voglio dargli un centesimo, anzi. Ma semplicemente perché voglio che stia con me perché vuol stare con me e non perché gli fa gola avere una casa aggratis e beneficiare del mio stipendio.
> ...


Compos non hai capito perche' ripeti la stessa cosa... ripeti il comportamento del quadretto familiare che hai descritto ma sei tu quella che dice "questa e' casa mia" e rutta di fronte alla tv!!!

Discorsi idilliaci non ne ho proprio fatto... infatti puoi leggere i miei post non parlo mai di due cuori e una capanna o cazzate varie... ma il tuo discorso rimane per me aberrante!!!
Specie perche' non lo trovo neanche realista e disincantato...

Ma ad ognuno il suo


----------



## Old Compos mentis (2 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Compos non hai capito perche' ripeti la stessa cosa... ripeti il comportamento del quadretto familiare che hai descritto ma sei tu quella che dice "questa e' casa mia" e rutta di fronte alla tv!!!
> 
> Discorsi idilliaci non ne ho proprio fatto... infatti puoi leggere i miei post non parlo mai di due cuori e una capanna o cazzate varie... ma il tuo discorso rimane per me aberrante!!!
> Specie perche' non lo trovo neanche realista e disincantato...
> ...


Non mi aspetto certo che tutti concordino con me. Non pochi secoli fa, qualcuno diceva che una opinione largamente può darsi che sia sbagliata più delle altre meno consentite.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Non mi aspetto certo che tutti concordino con me. Non pochi secoli fa, qualcuno diceva che una opinione largamente può darsi che sia sbagliata più delle altre meno consentite.


E la tua e' molto consentita di questi tempi...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (2 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E la tua e' molto consentita di questi tempi...








   Questa me la scrivo.


----------



## grande82 (2 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Vedo che i vostri pareri non differiscono dai miei. Le mie coetanee vedono ancora l'idea del gran matrimonio, i tanti figli, principe azzurro e principessa in un gran castello.
> Io vedo ipocrisia, egoismo, opportunità e quindi, dovendo scegliere, casa mia, se vuoi vieni a convivere con me da me, ma matrimonio no, non con i presupposti che l'odierna società ci prospetta.


Dov'è la fiducia, la serenità, l'amore?
Allora, se la convivenza deve essere un ripiego, preferisco ognuno a casa sua. E ci si vede quando vogliamo, senza impegno, senza soffocare gli spazi reciproci.
Ragazzi, amare è condividere, desiderare, sognare. E per fare questo la maggior parte delle persone vuole stare insieme, vivere insieme ogni momento, dalla colazione, alla lavatrice, all'addormentarsi insieme. 
Ci si sposa in chiesa se si è credenti e per chi lo è si tratta di un percorso fantastico, pieno di gioia e scoperte insieme.
Ci si sposa al comune se non si è credenti del tutto o abbastanza o uno dei due è divorziato. E lo si fa per prendersi un impegno davanti alla persona che si ama, allo atato e alla gente che ci vuole bene. 
Si va a convivere se entrambi la ritengono la scelta giusta, o perchè non vogliono legami da sciogliere nel caso in cui ci si separasse (triste prospettiva in partenza....) o perchè non si crede nei "contratti" o per mille altre ragioni.
Ognuno fa la sua scelta e io la rispetto.
Purchè sia una scelta e non un non scegliere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2007)

*Compos*

Ma cosa intendi con femminista?
Mi sembra che tu consideri questo termine un'offesa


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> *No, la laurea in giurisprudenza la sto comprando con i punti delle brioches kinder.* Le tue nozioni di diritto fallimentare sono molto vacue, per non dire alterate ed è carino vedere come tu sia convinta di sapere cò che invece non sai. Resta comunque il fatto che in linea di principio i creditori possono bussare al patrimonio familiare e quindi anche al tuo, mogliettina in regime di comunione dei beni. Ma così facile non è e non sempre ci sono i presupposti perché ciò avvenga. Ma qui finiamo per disquisire su un off topic.


 
che palle....scusa..ma è l'ennesimo thread tuo in cui sciorini questa laurea..e la tesi su questo e l'esame di diritto e Insonne dammi una mano..

se dovessimo tutti elencare i nostri titoli di studio qui dentro non finiremmo più la lista....

insomma: MA CHI SE NE FREGA DI QUELLO CHE STAI STUDIANDO?

Riesci a sostenere un argomento senza citare la tua laurea?







(Lo so che ci riesci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## sisi (2 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che palle....scusa..ma è l'ennesimo thread tuo in cui sciorini questa laurea..e la tesi su questo e l'esame di diritto e Insonne dammi una mano..
> 
> se dovessimo tutti elencare i nostri titoli di studio qui dentro non finiremmo più la lista....
> 
> ...


d'accordo!!


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Io al ragioneria l'ho studiata proprio al quarto anno, seppure limitatamente al diritto commerciale. Ma poco ci interessa.
> Vedo che metti in dubbio quanto detto. Peccato per quanto tu abbia detto per contorno.
> 
> *Tornando in topic, ditemi quali sono le ragioni per optare per un matrimonio piuttosto che per una convivenza, sono curiosa, davvero.*


Se non c'è motivazione religiosa...per me non ha valore il matrimonio.
E' solo un contratto.Un pezzo di carta.
Che diventa una palla al piede nel caso in cui si voglia lasciarsi....divorzio, discussioni, legali...


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Luglio 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> Dov'è la fiducia, la serenità, l'amore?
> Allora, se la convivenza deve essere un ripiego, preferisco ognuno a casa sua. E ci si vede quando vogliamo, senza impegno, senza soffocare gli spazi reciproci.
> Ragazzi, amare è condividere, desiderare, sognare. E per fare questo la maggior parte delle persone vuole stare insieme, vivere insieme ogni momento, dalla colazione, alla lavatrice, all'addormentarsi insieme.
> Ci si sposa in chiesa se si è credenti e per chi lo è si tratta di un percorso fantastico, pieno di gioia e scoperte insieme.
> ...


Uhhhh...si vede che impegno che si prende davanti alla persona che si ama e allo stato e alla gente che ci vuol bene.L'impegno lo si prende col cuore.e con la testa.tutto il resto è conformismo.e il risultato finale è che il più delle volte questo impegno vale proprio il foglio di carta che lo rappresenta...si brucia con un cerino..


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> A me sembra un volere ostentare la propria posizione di indipendenza... senza offesa Compos... la completa autonomia in una relazione e' un'utopia... da qualche parte devi pur dare... per altro vivere a casa di qualcun altro non vuol dire essere mantenute... per me bisogna distinguere l'essere indipendenti che in giuste misure e' fondamentale... dal voler fare le femministe sessantottine...


Buon giorno pimpi, 

é vero lettrice, puo' essere una utopia, ma non sentirsi a proprio agio entrando in un appartemento che non è tuo non significa necessariamente NON dare, anzi, semmai il contrario...è offrire la propria ospitalità preservando un personale margine che puo' rafforzare il nostro senso di autonomia.

Non lo vedo come un gesto negato verso l'altro, ma come rispetto per una esigenza propria.

Come compos nennemo io avrei mai potuto tollerare di entrare e farmi mantenere da un altro... tant'è che ho fatto i lavori piu' umili per guadagnare la mia indipendenza dalla famiglia e acquisirne una propria...e  questo non ha significato recidere il mio cordone con loro ( come hai sottolineato ) ma ha sicuramente contribuito alla mia autostima..come avrei potuto perderla successivamente?

Questo per dimostrarti che è un atto che compiamo verso noi stessi, e non a danneggiamento verso la relazione.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno pimpi,
> 
> é vero lettrice, puo' essere una utopia, ma non sentirsi a proprio agio entrando in un appartemento che non è tuo non significa necessariamente NON dare, anzi, semmai il contrario*...è offrire la propria ospitalità preservando un personale margine che puo' rafforzare il nostro senso di autonomia.*
> 
> ...


Si Micia ma non se la poni sulla difensiva


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Micia ma non se la poni sulla difensiva


Credo di capire cosa intendi, questi sono diritti e spesso è inutile trasformarli in rivendicazioni!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che palle....scusa..ma è l'ennesimo thread tuo in cui sciorini questa laurea..e la tesi su questo e l'esame di diritto e Insonne dammi una mano..
> 
> se dovessimo tutti elencare i nostri titoli di studio qui dentro non finiremmo più la lista....
> 
> ...


E allora proprio perché sai che ci riesco, cara amica, trovo inutile la tua puntualizzazione che dà adito a sfoghi idioti di anonimi altrettanto idioti.

E ritornando al mio curriculum studiorum, cara, con tutti i titoli che ho ti ci tappezzi casa. Ed in relazione alla mia età, è una cosa di tutto rispetto. Poi se a qualcuno rode il culo, amica, quello non è affare che mi riguarda.

Poi se mi si riprende con umiltà, allora sì che rispondo con altrettanta umiltà e mi scuso per aver dato una idea sbagliata sul mio conto. Ma se mi si riprende in altro modo così come fatto da te, questi saranno i toni di risposta e non me ne dispiaccio affatto.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Micia ma non se la poni sulla difensiva


Volersi sentire a proprio agio è porsi sulla difensiva?


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> E allora proprio perché sai che ci riesco, cara amica, trovo inutile la tua puntualizzazione che dà adito a sfoghi idioti di anonimi altrettanto idioti.
> 
> *E ritornando al mio curriculum studiorum, cara, con tutti i titoli che ho ti ci tappezzi casa.* Ed in relazione alla mia età, è una cosa di tutto rispetto. Poi se a qualcuno rode il culo, amica, quello non è affare che mi riguarda.
> 
> Poi se mi si riprende con umiltà, allora sì che rispondo con altrettanta umiltà e mi scuso per aver dato una idea sbagliata sul mio conto. Ma se mi si riprende in altro modo così come fatto da te, questi saranno i toni di risposta e non me ne dispiaccio affatto.


 
capirai...ribadisco: ma che ci frega...non impressioni nessuno.per me puoi anche usarli come carta igienica sai?
e la tua età non è nè un merito nè un demerito...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> capirai...ribadisco: ma che ci frega...non impressioni nessuno.per me puoi anche usarli come carta igienica sai?
> e la tua età non è nè un merito nè un demerito...


Carta igienica per il tuo rodimento di culo, questo è poco ma sicuro.
Evita ogni altro commento, non interessandomi una cippa di quanto dici.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Volersi sentire a proprio agio è porsi sulla difensiva?


Compos il modo in cui l'hai messa tu si, e' voler star sulla difensiva... un po' come prendere una nave che sai gia' che andra' ad affondare per cui ti piazzi sulla scialuppa tutto il viaggio...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Compos il modo in cui l'hai messa tu si, e' voler star sulla difensiva... un po' come prendere una nave che sai gia' che andra' ad affondare per cui ti piazzi sulla scialuppa tutto il viaggio...


Può darsi che inconsciamente sia così. Apprezzo il tuo punto di vista e ci rifletterò.
Intanto posso farti una domanda personale? Leggevo che hai una bambina.
Sei stata sposata o convivente?


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Carta igienica per il tuo rodimento di culo, questo è poco ma sicuro.
> Evita ogni altro commento, non interessandomi una cippa di quanto dici.













la tua finezza si capisce anche da altre cose...non solo da questa...ma ti lascio il campo...

dottoressa...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Può darsi che inconsciamente sia così. Apprezzo il tuo punto di vista e ci rifletterò.
> Intanto posso farti una domanda personale? Leggevo che hai una bambina.
> Sei stata sposata o convivente?


Nessuna delle due cose... ora 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Prima convivevo, a casa sua... quando il tutto e' naufragato io e Sbarella ci siamo spostate... chiaramente ho avuto tutto il tempo necessario per farlo


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nessuna delle due cose... ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando sapevi di aspettare Sbarella, hai pensato a sposare il padre? Perché hai scelto la convivenza?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Quando sapevi di aspettare Sbarella, hai pensato a sposare il padre? Perché hai scelto la convivenza?


Si pensammo al matrimonio... comprammo anche le fedi a Toronto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma niente di che', alla fine non era una delle priorita' sposarsi...poi ripeto son pigra tutte quelle trafile mi seccano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi Sbarella e' tutelata comunque perche' riconosciuta


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si pensammo al matrimonio... comprammo anche le fedi a Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' quel che dico. Quindi mi sembra che il matrimonio sia ormai superfluo e sfarzo di veli e veletti che niente ha a che vedere col sentimento che lega i due.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> E' quel che dico. Quindi mi sembra che il matrimonio sia ormai superfluo e sfarzo di veli e veletti che niente ha a che vedere col sentimento che lega i due.


 
Il mio per certo non sarebbe stato in chiesa (lui e' ebreo)..con abiti e cosine varie... rispetto comunque le persone per le quali il matrimonio ha significato.

Cito Mae West: Il matrimonio e' una grossa istituzione... e io non sono pronta per questo tipo di istituzioni!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*Mah*

Ci si sposa per tante ragioni diverse.
Alcune ignorate dagli stessi sposi.
Ci si può sposare anche per allegria per farsi un reciproco regalo di impegno, di gioia di festa...nel momento in cui lo si fa non si fanno tanti ragionamenti...
Come per i figli: si fanno per amore ed entusiasmo...mica si pensa "..e se dovessi perdere il lavoro...ammalarmi ...morire giovane..." se si ragiona e si considerano tutte le possibilità negative non si fa nulla


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per tante ragioni diverse.
> Alcune ignorate dagli stessi sposi.
> Ci si può sposare anche per allegria per farsi un reciproco regalo di impegno, di gioia di festa...nel momento in cui lo si fa non si fanno tanti ragionamenti...
> Come per i figli: si fanno per amore ed entusiasmo...mica si pensa "..e se dovessi perdere il lavoro...ammalarmi ...morire giovane..." se si ragiona e si considerano tutte le possibilità negative non si fa nulla


Hai ragione.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per tante ragioni diverse.
> Alcune ignorate dagli stessi sposi.
> Ci si può sposare anche per allegria per farsi un reciproco regalo di impegno, di gioia di festa...nel momento in cui lo si fa non si fanno tanti ragionamenti...
> Come per i figli: si fanno per amore ed entusiasmo...mica si pensa "..e se dovessi perdere il lavoro...ammalarmi ...morire giovane..." se si ragiona e si considerano tutte le possibilità negative non si fa nulla


 
vero.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che malinconia..mi è venuta...


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> vero....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando si guiarda la vita con la lente d'ingrandimento, è quasi scontata un po' di tristezza...
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Quando si guiarda la vita con la lente d'ingrandimento, è quasi scontata un po' di tristezza...
> Bruja


 
Che dici la tristezza va via appena si passa al microscopio?


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che dici la tristezza va via appena si passa al microscopio?


Se mai, quando lo si lascia nel cassetto!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2007)

*Interpretazioni*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci si sposa per tante ragioni diverse.
> Alcune ignorate dagli stessi sposi.
> Ci si può sposare anche per allegria per farsi un reciproco regalo di impegno, di gioia di festa...nel momento in cui lo si fa non si fanno tanti ragionamenti...
> Come per i figli: si fanno per amore ed entusiasmo...mica si pensa "..e se dovessi perdere il lavoro...ammalarmi ...morire giovane..." se si ragiona e si considerano tutte le possibilità negative non si fa nulla


Credevo di aver detto qualcosa che avrebbe ricordato l'entusiasmo con cui si fanno le cose per amore ...di sè ..dell'altro ...della vita...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Luglio 2007)

*misolidio*

ti è passata la voglia oppure no?


----------



## sorry (9 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando si guiarda la vita con la lente d'ingrandimento, è quasi scontata un po' di tristezza...
> Bruja


Che bella questa, anche se un po' triste (appunto)! da incorniciare ...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

*Sorry*



sorry ha detto:


> Che bella questa, anche se un po' triste (appunto)! da incorniciare ...


 
Già...le osservazioni di Bruja sono sempre di una precisione quasi chirurgica...


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Già...le osservazioni di Bruja sono sempre di una precisione quasi chirurgica...


Semplici rilevazioni; quando ci si guarda indietro, per bella che sia stata la vita, diventa facile vederne con disincanto la realtà ripulita dagli entusiasmi e dalla sensazioni del momento....  ed è giusto che sia così, è il modo migliore per diventare consapevoli e per apprezzarne i particolario sfuggiti a caldo; come quando rileggi un libro e ti accorgi che presa dalla vicenda non hai apprezzato la scrittura o l'esposizione scenografica.
Questa per me è una lente d'ingrandimento, ritrovare nel ricordo ciò che nell'enfasi del vivere ci ha distratto.
A volte è una dolce nostalgia, altre un ricordo soavemente triste.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Semplici rilevazioni; quando ci si guarda indietro, per bella che sia stata la vita, diventa facile vederne con disincanto la realtà ripulita dagli entusiasmi e dalla sensazioni del momento.... ed è giusto che sia così, è il modo migliore per diventare consapevoli e per apprezzarne i particolario sfuggiti a caldo; come quando rileggi un libro e ti accorgi che presa dalla vicenda non hai apprezzato la scrittura o l'esposizione scenografica.
> Questa per me è una lente d'ingrandimento, ritrovare nel ricordo ciò che nell'enfasi del vivere ci ha distratto.
> A volte è una dolce nostalgia, altre un ricordo soavemente triste.
> Bruja


 

!!!


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> Quando mi sposerò lo farò in chiesa, perchè credo in un'unione benedetta ed eterna.


Rispetto il tuo credo e la tua giovane (giovanissima) età. Ma che poi basti una chiesa per l'unione benedetta ed eterna...... aiuto!!!!!!

ps comunque, regola numero uno separazione dei beni, regola numero due attenzione quando arriva il primo figlio a  restare coppia saldissima. Regola numero tre, basta matrimoni...

E comunque in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio per certo non sarebbe stato in chiesa *(lui e' ebreo)..*con abiti e cosine varie... rispetto comunque le persone per le quali il matrimonio ha significato.
> 
> Cito Mae West: Il matrimonio e' una grossa istituzione... e io non sono pronta per questo tipo di istituzioni!!


scusa per curiosita', ma sono praticanti e ti hanno accettato in comunita' come cattolica ???(presumo?) 

30 anni fa un mio amico ebbe problemi a farsi accettare dalla comunita' in sinagoga tanto che dovette convertirsi....mentre un'altra amica (ebrea) fu buttata fuori (dalla stessa comunita') perche' il ragazzo non si converti'...

Sono diventati piu' ecumenici???


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> scusa per curiosita', ma sono praticanti e ti hanno accettato in comunita' come cattolica ???(presumo?)
> 
> 30 anni fa un mio amico ebbe problemi a farsi accettare dalla comunita' in sinagoga tanto che dovette convertirsi....mentre un'altra amica (ebrea) fu buttata fuori (dalla stessa comunita') perche' il ragazzo non si converti'...
> 
> Sono diventati piu' ecumenici???


Mi par di ricordare che oggi vi sia la possibilità, grazie ad accordi fra le due religioni...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi par di ricordare che oggi vi sia la possibilità, grazie ad accordi fra le due religioni...


Meno male se si sono dati finalmente una ridimensionata, perche' all'epoca con la famiglia di lei super osservante e praticante, se si fosse sposata con un cristiano, l'avrebbero diseredato e disconosciuta come figlia ed il giorno del matrimonio avrebbero celebrato il suo funerale...

Rega' io non concepisco indottrinamenti che arrivano fino al punto da condizionare le menti per arrivare ad avere comportamenti di questo tipo...d'altronde nessuno ti obbliga ad aderire ed a seguire le prescrizioni dottrinarie della tua confessione, anche se gli indottrinamenti coranici che spingono ad ammazzare la propria figlia (come la Pakistana Nina di Brescia) che non segue i canoni, sono piu' enfatizzati e bollati solo come frutto di una civilta' inferiore.....

Mah..


----------



## Old Misolidio (16 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti è passata la voglia oppure no?


Effettivamente sì


----------

